# Only The Beauty Shots



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

*Photography Thread*

I've come across some beautiful photos on this forum, but they are scattered in different threads.
Let's have a thread dedicated to them. Please post what you got.

*Rules:

1. No cellphone photography or Instagrams

2. Size limit 1024px (Longest edge)

3. Don't spam, maximum 3 photos per post.

4. Your car only. Exterior or Interior. 

5. Be creative.*


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't know what happened with the first pic 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Good Hills (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

This is all I got... Not sure if the quality is good enough to be on here. 

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

AustinChappell said:


> This is all I got... Not sure if the quality is good enough to be on here.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


DON'T SPAM! Only 3 pics per post. Plz read 1st post


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I have many. These are most recent.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> DON'T SPAM! Only 3 pics per post. Plz read 1st post


Good Catch


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Good stuff guys, i like jspiriates "autumn" colors. 
It doesn't have to be all exterior, interior photos are welcome too.
And 3 photos is max, not a requirement 










Man, that wheel gap is not "beauty", i might have to remove the pic.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I need to take some interior shots..have none! In the meantime some more exteriors... Since the max 3 rule has been overturned 


















Interior pics this wkend!!


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

No one wants to see 10 "snapshots" from the cell phone.
This thread is not about that.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

more to come


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SlavaKM said:


> No one wants to see 10 "snapshots" from the cell phone.
> This thread is not about that.


Yeah, no one does


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Yeah, no one does


Yes, there are some guys out there with a text blindness :thumbdown: May be SlavaKM should rename the thread in "Only the Beauty DSLR Shots". But I guess, these guys didn't even know what DSLR or Beauty is 

Seriously I don't understand why it's not possible to respect some EASY rules SlavaKM wrote down in 1st post. I mean there are a lot other picture thread for all kinds of snapshots or whatever :screwy:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

I tried, but what can you do.
This will either turn into flame war or die. Won't be the first failed thread i started lol.
Thanks to everyone who contributed.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Yes, there are some guys out there with a text blindness :thumbdown: May be SlavaKM should rename the thread in "Only the Beauty DSLR Shots". But I guess, these guys didn't even know what DSLR or Beauty is
> 
> Seriously I don't understand why it's not possible to respect some EASY rules SlavaKM wrote down in 1st post. I mean there are a lot other picture thread for all kinds of snapshots or whatever :screwy:


I have a question/comment... not trying to incite any flaming or discontent.

I did not use a DSLR, but I feel like my photos are decent enough. Maybe it is more subjective than it seems...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm with you...I did use a DSLR, however 1 of my pics and only 1 was with my iPhone, which is 8mp and in my opinion, it's good enough. But if the host of this thread does not like that, I respect that, no problem, I can gladly remove..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The fact that we are here getting deep into these terms is a total waste of time. And this is what killls threads. So let's all just use real cameras from here on, as dictated in the rules, and bring this thread back to life .... I'm in!! DSLR interior pics this wkend!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Real camera with real photographer.




























Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

And let me post some of my peoples cars. They are not up here much due to non racekor status.





























Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for understanding, guys. This could be a special thread.
JSPirate, you used Canon PowerShot G6. So you're withing rules my friend.
The reason i asked to refrain from cellphone photography, is because it's "lazy" photography.
Just b/c your iphone has 8mp camera doesn't mean anything outside the size of the pictures it takes.
I have iphone4S too, and its camera is fantastic (for a cell phone), but in low light it's noisy and not pretty.



> The fact that we are here getting deep into these terms is a total waste of time. And this is what killls threads.


Im just looking for quality over quantity. This thread doesn't have to be a twitter feed.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

this isn't fun anymore


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

1VR62NV said:


> this isn't fun anymore


Actually, this could be alot of fun. Its almost like a like a dpreview.com challenge thread and the rules are that the CC is the subject. Good idea in my opinion.

Its a call to the CC owners who also enjoy photography :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow what a nice interior pic...looks like something out of a brochure!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I need to go out and take new ones.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Wow what a nice interior pic...looks like something out of a brochure!!


It is the interior of my car. That pick is actually taken atty a show i was at. Lay seats all the way down, stand in back seat with camera up to headliner, use view finder to center shot. Use flash. Took into photo shop and crisp up, also black out windows to eliminate outside view. Simple and real clean.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

My Favorite shot.










New Photoshoot soon


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> It is the interior of my car. That pick is actually taken atty a show i was at. Lay seats all the way down, stand in back seat with camera up to headliner, use view finder to center shot. Use flash. Took into photo shop and crisp up, also black out windows to eliminate outside view. Simple and real clean.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Nice job! I knew it was your interior! I will try that this wkend. Don't have photoshop though and the blacked out windows is the best part of it. Maybe if i do it at night with a flash the exterior wont show. My tint will help, just got to find a way back there with 2 child seats.lol.

Like how u blacked out the exterior but kept the side mirrors. I do see a reflection in the left side mirror though


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

washanobotit said:


> My Favorite shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey..... are these wheels Lexani LSS-5's???

Thanks,

TM


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

TMCCRline said:


> Hey..... are these wheels Lexani LSS-5's???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TM



Sorry no. These, sir, are Concept One RS-55


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Cleaned her and took her to the park after installing a crap load of mods in the past 2 weeks. Quick Gaussian blur after upload from DSLR.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Bthasht said:


> It is the interior of my car. That pick is actually taken atty a show i was at. Lay seats all the way down, stand in back seat with camera up to headliner, use view finder to center shot. Use flash. Took into photo shop and crisp up, also black out windows to eliminate outside view. Simple and real clean.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


 Should've blacked out the headunit too  
A little harsh on the sharpening though, once it goes jeggy you're over9000.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

seapdx said:


> Cleaned her and took her to the park after installing a crap load of mods in the past 2 weeks. Quick Gaussian blur after upload from DSLR.


 Nice ride! I'm not a wheel expert so i'm curious to know what are those nice shoes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Super old photo


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Thejas said:


> Nice ride! I'm not a wheel expert so i'm curious to know what are those nice shoes?


 thanks! they are Hartmann HROC-233 19x8.5+47. ask [email protected]!ING for more info.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

xx4u2nvxx said:


>


 1 word, three letters : WOW


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Newest edit









Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Tommy Gunz (Sep 19, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Newest edit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am really enjoying the high quality shots here, but your photographer is A+!


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Newest edit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is it just me or do the wheels look all f'ed up? 
Love the shot though! 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes something looks terribly abnormal....maybe a bad selection in camera lense? Looks like a huge amount of negative camber. Shot is really good though as u said!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Yes something looks terribly abnormal....maybe a bad selection in camera lense? Looks like a huge amount of negative camber. Shot is really good though as u said!


 It is alot of negative camber
-1.2 fronts
-2.5 rears

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Taken with a wide angle too. It captures scene.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> Taken with a wide angle too.


 been meaning to buy a wide angle for quite some time. may have convinced me to pull the trigger.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

seapdx said:


> been meaning to buy a wide angle for quite some time. may have convinced me to pull the trigger.


 One of the best lenses you will buy. These are shot with a canon 7d. Two syncro flashes on stands. 

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> One of the best lenses you will buy. These are shot with a canon 7d. Two syncro flashes on stands.


 very nicely done on that photo :thumbup:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

To the 2 of you: keep your bickering to PM's. nobody cares to listen and it just ruins threads. Thanks,

Edit: posts removed


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

CC U L8TR said:


>


 
Nice, i like that.


----------



## xtremelow (Sep 23, 2012)

'13 bone stock and work sure to come


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MI represent!!!!


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

various stages of my car


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^ Beautiful. Plainly put.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## oliverds (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Bthasht said:


> Newest edit


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Posting this up because the (former) owner likely won't, and it belongs in here.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Posting this up because the (former) owner likely won't, and it belongs in here.


 Nice work on the tail lights!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

[email protected]!NG said:


>


 :thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer: Was gonna post this one up. This is my favorite CC pic.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Shoot from H2O.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> Shoot from H2O.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## springbok.77w (Dec 30, 2011)

Just standard but I like it.


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

just one


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

*Two photos took couple days ago*


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^ You need to get with my photographer you met that night. He could shoot it.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

aRe757 said:


>


Sick rims my man! That deep dish in the back looks perfect......starting to wonder why i paid a fortune for OEM sags.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

^^ You need to get with my photographer you met that night. He could shoot it.


I was waiting on you to set that up bro!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Sick rims my man! That deep dish in the back looks perfect......starting to wonder why i paid a fortune for OEM sags.


Thanks man! Aftermarket is the way to go although some OEM wheels look sick too.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> ^^ You need to get with my photographer you met that night. He could shoot it.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk











I still have this shot of our CC


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

But you don't have shots like this









Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> But you don't have shots like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cheating!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> But you don't have shots like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When are you gonna set up a photo shoot for mine? Lol


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

aRe757 said:


> That's cheating!


That's the thread"only the beauty shots" meaning professional camera or photo quality. No camera phone shots. You should let him shoot your car.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

Figure its time to join the party! :laugh:


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

jayd1 said:


> just one



MORE!!!!


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Graffiti theme





















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

aRe757 said:


> When are you gonna set up a photo shoot for mine? Lol


I'll hit him up and text you.







gooberbora said:


> Figure its time to join the party! :laugh:


Very nice color combo.:thumbup:

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## mturner (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Tom(Dubfest) (Jun 19, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Gorgeous on the bags. Really thinking about that wheel next.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Tom(Dubfest) (Jun 19, 2004)

Bthasht said:


> ^^Gorgeous on the bags. Really thinking about that wheel next.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


thanks bud..

Tom


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Tom(Dubfest) said:


> thanks bud..
> 
> Tom


Are they the 8.5 +35 fronts and 9.5 +43 rears?

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

pEAkfrEAk said:


>


I would have said that these wheels are "too big" for the CC, but man that looks fantastic. Well done.


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

ccollantes said:


> MORE!!!!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice Jay. I must say she is gorgeous in white.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I am hoping these fit under the "be creative" part of the thread.

Sealin the Sags:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^First shot not so much, but other two Fasho. Nice shots and very creative.


And to contribute

























Pulled out of my a$$ using tapatalk


----------



## Tom(Dubfest) (Jun 19, 2004)

Bthasht said:


> Are they the 8.5 +35 fronts and 9.5 +43 rears?
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


yup, sorry for the delay!:thumbup: I love the color of yours, almost got it in that color instead of the white but not many Rlines were left in the system at the time localy.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Tom(Dubfest) said:


> yup, sorry for the delay!:thumbup: I love the color of yours, almost got it in that color instead of the white but not many Rlines were left in the system at the time localy.


Thanx buddy.I wanted white, but wife won't let me get a white car.

Most recent shoot. More from set to come.









Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> ^First shot not so much, but other two Fasho. Nice shots and very creative.
> 
> 
> And to contribute
> ...


The 3rd picture is really creative. It took me a second look to see the engine in the hood!!! Nicely done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Silver is the new white


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Nice shot


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

SlavaKM said:


> Silver is the new white



black is timeless


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> black is timeless


Also looks better at night under the lights!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Shiny. . .


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Shiny. . .




Nice polish work. Assuming you polished them yourself.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Here are a few I took today.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Full graveyard set



























Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## ObjCritic (Jun 27, 2012)

That is a FINE looking car. Well done.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

love the location


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

ObjCritic said:


> That is a FINE looking car. Well done.


Thanks alot. Means alot to me.







juvefan20 said:


> love the location


I love graveyards as well. Contrasts well with the silver car.


Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bthasht said:


> Nice polish work. Assuming you polished them yourself.


Nope, those are the OEM polished Interlagos after a quick wash :thumbup:


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

MTJ061289 said:


>


Nice shot. That color looks great with the contrasting background :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

umpkin: umpkin:


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

thank you thank you, 

I'd love to go and do another little shoot since my car is super clean from the dub run, but this whole hurricane sandy thing is killing my groove


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

Still stock for now but I love the lines of these cars!


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=8134086243

thanks to lukasz konior


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

The second one was before the Ultra lows but its a really cool pic.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

T-Nasty said:


> The second one was before the Ultra lows but its a really cool pic.


Definitely is NASTY! Looks great. I'll be in Toledo this weekend, may need to hit u up.


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^ very very nice. Good work there.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

R0A5TEM said:


>


looks sweet!

ur grille is wrapped or painted?


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> ^^ very very nice. Good work there.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


The white cc I posted is my brothers. This is mine


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> looks sweet!
> 
> ur grille is wrapped or painted?


Its a wrap :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

R0A5TEM said:


> Its a wrap :thumbup:


nice...I'm planning on doing the same for spring!:beer:


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Definitely is NASTY! Looks great. I'll be in Toledo this weekend, may need to hit u up.


Thanks!

I wish I was in town I'd love to meet up with some fellow CC owners. If your ever in the area again let me know!


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

R0A5TEM said:


> The white cc I posted is my brothers. This is mine


I've seen your car and I guess your brother as stated above around town. I think we passed each other once on 95. I have a white cc rline on black wheels

Both your cars look great.


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

jonathanclavijo said:


> I've seen your car and I guess your brother as stated above around town. I think we passed each other once on 95. I have a white cc rline on black wheels
> 
> Both your cars look great.


haha if it was 95 northbound I remember that. Thanks, same to you! :beer:


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

R0A5TEM said:


> haha if it was 95 northbound I remember that. Thanks, same to you! :beer:


LOL Yup that's it!

Are you guys going to FixxFest?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Marcella just killed us all. Gorgeous shot.










Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## R0A5TEM (Oct 6, 2010)

jonathanclavijo said:


> LOL Yup that's it!
> 
> Are you guys going to FixxFest?


yeah are you? I will be driving up from miami with the dub cartel on saturday morning.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok let me join this thread the right way. Here you go Hoyt! Real photographer right?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Much better r. You got a new camera i see. Car looks great buddy. Nice work:thumbup:

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

we had a photographer on my daughter's birthday and he took this shot without me knowing and showed it to me. i have more but out of respect for this thread i only posted 3. i wanted to start a thread with beauty shot of the CC with the owner in it.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Got ya. I saw your daughters birthday pics they were nice. Looked like y'all had a food throw down buffet.

Car shots look good. Throw up three more:thumbup:

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Marcella just killed us all. Gorgeous shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me that's not saltwater :facepalm:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm sure it is. I mean it is the ocean. They are good people and car is on air. It was a shoot for a feature. If i know Alex and marcella well enough it went straight to the car wash afterwards. If you look closely she is in drivers seat ready to air up after the shot.

Can't be worse than winter driving up north.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> I'm sure it is. I mean it is the ocean. They are good people and car is on air. It was a shoot for a feature. If i know Alex and marcella well enough it went straight to the car wash afterwards. If you look closely she is in drivers seat ready to air up after the shot.
> 
> Can't be worse than winter driving up north.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


Salt water is tons worse than road salt! I really hope they washed it right after.

Beautiful shot though. :thumbup:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Too much risk for iPhone photoshoot haha.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

Bthasht said:


> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


amazing wow!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanx. That's a buddy car. Bagged with e level on 22 spoke amg wheels in that shot. Another buddy photographer shot it with a rig.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Bthasht said:


> Marcella just killed us all. Gorgeous shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need a high res of this. This has iPhone wallpaper written all over it


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> I need a high res of this. This has iPhone wallpaper written all over it


I took it of her Facebook and posted it. So only one i got. Sorry.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## daz1983 (Nov 21, 2012)

*H&R Sport Springs*



pEAkfrEAk said:


>


Hey buddy i have just ordered a set of 40mm H&R springs for my cc, can you tell me what you think of them as some people are knocking them big style and saying go with eibach but to me eibach dont give enough drop?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^ go coils.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


 Gorgeous. Simply gorgeous.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

I second that.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

X 3


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

keeping this thread alive! 


IMG_7099 by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## ccproject (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Gorgeous amplifier. I'll have some to throw up here soon. Should get car back end of this week. Putting wheels back together now after refinishing them.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Ooops double post


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Took some night shot! Turned out pretty good. Big props to my boy Wil.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Nice crib homie


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> ^^Nice crib homie


 I wish! Not mine though.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Changing settings


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

jayd1 said:


>


 

Where did you get this lip?


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

Turb02 said:


> Where did you get this lip?


 Looks like the splitter from the European seat Leon Cupra R they cost around 35 Euro


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

jc dub said:


> Looks like the splitter from the European seat Leon Cupra R they cost around 35 Euro


 Is it upside down?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Where did you get this lip?


 That is a custom made piece. Jay made it himself. Im in the process of making my own as well. Wood, fiberglass, bondo, and paint. Easy to do if you can work with those materials.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> That is a custom made piece. Jay made it himself. Im in the process of making my own as well. Wood, fiberglass, bondo, and paint. Easy to do if you can work with those materials.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


 As a matter of fact I can. Thanks for this info. Ive been scouring the internet looking for a lip for the CC!


----------



## CCandaGTI (Sep 10, 2011)

Wife's 2010 CC R-Line at the top of Mt. Diablo.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stunning shot!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

oh man these look great. i need to get myself a SLR camera.


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

By far the best blacking out of the grill that I've seen ....looks amazing! Seen that look before on an H2O video, but he also had the ring around the emblem blacked out


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^ agreed does look real nice.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> By far the best blacking out of the grill that I've seen ....looks amazing! Seen that look before on an H2O video, but he also had the ring around the emblem blacked out





Bthasht said:


> ^^ agreed does look real nice.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks guys!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

CCandaGTI said:


> Wife's 2010 CC R-Line at the top of Mt. Diablo.


looks sexy! 
cnt wait o put my lip on....


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> :thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer: Was gonna post this one up. This is my favorite CC pic.


:thumbup:
Ditto. Had this one as the screensaver on my PC for a long time.


----------



## xkmotorsport (Dec 22, 2011)

*SEXY!*



xx4u2nvxx said:


>


 Bro?! WOW I wanted those rims for soooo LONG! How many inches are those?? ANd is your car lowered? THANKS BRO!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

^ The car is obviously lowered and those are 20" wheels.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

BUMP!  


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


Passat CC by HLBproductions, on Flickr


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

JEEBUS thats nice!!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice shots!! All look great!!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> ^First shot not so much, but other two Fasho. Nice shots and very creative.
> 
> And to contribute
> 
> ...


Best damn shots of a CC in Vortex, hands down. These are beautiful...especially the last one with the engine showing on the hood. Quite masterful, IMO.


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah why not?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I remember you posted a few pics under that bridge several months ago....amazing shots....I also recall you did some rendering to the pics! Nice work


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

Tom(Dubfest) said:


> :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Haaaa


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I remember you posted a few pics under that bridge several months ago....amazing shots....I also recall you did some rendering to the pics! Nice work


You are correct on both accounts and thank you.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

baddceo said:


>


Nice shot!


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

van33 said:


> Best damn shots of a CC in Vortex, hands down. These are beautiful...especially the last one with the engine showing on the hood. Quite masterful, IMO.


Thank you very much. Here comes more.




























All those are using hdr toning in Photoshop. I do photography, but don't take alot of car shots. Follow @bthasht_ on instagram for more.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Thank you very much. Here comes more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work :thumbup:
I also did the photo I posted above using photo editing software.
Have you ever used, and if so, like GIMP?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

giecsar said:


> Nice work :thumbup:
> I also did the photo I posted above using photo editing software.
> Have you ever used, and if so, like GIMP?


I have not. I only have experience in cs5 and Lightroom. Only two programs I ever use to edit. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abbodi (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice background


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

abbodi :thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

notamechanic said:


>


I would love to shoot inside that building (non car shoot). Where is this location?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> I would love to shoot inside that building (non car shoot). Where is this location?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisher_Body


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^^#needsmoarlowz

 hi buddy

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisher_Body


Damn I need to go to Detroit.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Back it up and dump it winter style. Almost ready to break out of this mold and into show season

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll play!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Dang looks like you know this game well!!!!! 

That's looks amazing! I see you did the grill properly , Not plastidip!


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

i29gtaylor said:


> I'll play!


nice! are your headlights blacked out?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm assuming yes, as well as the windshield!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

i29gtaylor said:


> I'll play!


DUDE....more pics please. Very cool...


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Guy has been one of the pioneers from back in the day. Just search his name and you will see few other great pictures of his car. :thumbup: Hope it still looks the same

here look.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5269412-Changed-up-the-front-end-a-bit...


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Liking the way he did his grille.:thumbup:

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

notamechanic said:


>


Nice shot. I don't know if it's me, but I used to think that you're car was blue. I guess in some of the pictures that you've posted, the car kind of has a dark blueish tint to it.


----------



## 1.8TurboWagon (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*My Contributions *


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Chicago?


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Chicago?


yessir =)


----------



## 4POINT2 (Feb 25, 2011)

*CC4M*

Howdy! Here are a few pics. I'll post a full set in an introduction thread as a new CC owner. There are some very inspiring pics in this thread. 

I've been messing around with my Sony NEX-5. I love the size and it's much more capable than I am. I'll pick up a third lens, soon.

Cheers!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mEed said:


> yessir =)


Among the best cities in the world!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mEed said:


>


Hey bro, serge just told me it was you who tweaked my picture! Thanks man!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Hey bro, serge just told me it was you who tweaked my picture! Thanks man!


oh wow that's you! hahahah small ass world bro, um I'm down for a photo shoot if you want lemme know when your free, i need shoot with my camera iPhone / galaxy rendering is so pix-elated =/


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Hey bro, serge just told me it was you who tweaked my picture! Thanks man!


Is this the same picture featured on deautokey.com product pages?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mEed said:


> oh wow that's you! hahahah small ass world bro, um I'm down for a photo shoot if you want lemme know when your free, i need shoot with my camera iPhone / galaxy rendering is so pix-elated =/


Well that specific photo was shot with a alpha a33 dlsr.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Is this the same picture featured on deautokey.com product pages?


Yep....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Is this the same picture featured on deautokey.com product pages?


Kareem is famous! What can i tell


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

Ampiler said:


> keeping this thread alive!
> 
> 
> IMG_7099 by HLBproductions, on Flickr


This is hands down the sickest cc in the world.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

Sorry as res may be bigger than 1024...




















The front looks nasty here, it's been dropped about another 1.5" since this pic.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

nstabl said:


> Sorry as res may be bigger than 1024...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!


----------



## 1.8TurboWagon (Dec 12, 2006)

http://s178.photobucket.com/user/Ta...Tires Suspension Thread/Only The Beauty Shots

for those who want a slideshow of the pictures - here's the album. Should be for the most part sorted by it's owner.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Time to whore again.




























Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

1.8TurboWagon said:


> http://s178.photobucket.com/user/Ta...Tires Suspension Thread/Only The Beauty Shots
> 
> for those who want a slideshow of the pictures - here's the album. Should be for the most part sorted by it's owner.


Hey, thank you. I saw my CC in the album !


Sent from my CC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

jiangleo said:


> Hey, thank you. I saw my CC in the album !
> 
> 
> Sent from my CC using Tapatalk 2


Pictures go into that album?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


>


Sick!!!!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

bthasht said:


> time to whore again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


n a s t y


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

aRe757 said:


> n a s t y


Thanks buddy, but on this forum is all about race cars. I didn't expect a response. Just another low cc

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Not just all about race cars, there's plenty on here that aren't performance oriented....but it's more like ppl aren't feeling what u did and don't wanna be mean and talk trash about something they know u spent a lot of time on....can't please everyone....goes with the saying "if u don't have anything nice to say then don't say it at all"


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Not just all about race cars, there's plenty on here that aren't performance oriented....but it's more like ppl aren't feeling what u did and don't wanna be mean and talk trash about something they know u spent a lot of time on....can't please everyone....goes with the saying "if u don't have anything nice to say then don't say it at all"


Understood. I do strange not normal things I know. That's what's interesting, but I get it. See ya

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bthasht said:


> Thanks buddy, but on this forum is all about race cars. I didn't expect a response. Just another low cc
> 
> Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


I think its unique in a good way. That color looks great with the CC body lines!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Understood. I do strange not normal things I know. That's what's interesting, but I get it. See ya
> 
> Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


Also agree with AZ. Your mods are not my type of mods, but I can clearly say without a doubt that in this design category, you are clearly #1!!!

Nice work....looks professional and painstaking!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Sick!!!!


Thanks brotha!


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Understood. I do strange not normal things I know. That's what's interesting, but I get it. See ya
> 
> Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


I think the car looks great. The color is stunning. Is it a wrap?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

coolie569 said:


> I think the car looks great. The color is stunning. Is it a wrap?


Custom color plastidip. Looks sick!!


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Custom color plastidip. Looks sick!!


plastidip I'm shocked, I have to say that is the best example of plastidip I think i've ever seen.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

coolie569 said:


> plastidip I'm shocked, I have to say that is the best example of plastidip I think i've ever seen.


I assumed 100% it was wrapped...wow!!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I assumed 100% it was wrapped...wow!!


What he said!

I love it.


----------



## 1.8TurboWagon (Dec 12, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Pictures go into that album?


Once I have all the albums I can find up to date, it'll be easier adding 10-15/day... now i'm still finding new threads to add, it's amazing finding them all. 

P.S. dgarcia211, that's incredible.


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

1.8TurboWagon said:


> Once I have all the albums I can find up to date, it'll be easier adding 10-15/day... now i'm still finding new threads to add, it's amazing finding them all.
> 
> P.S. dgarcia211, that's incredible.


Thank you sir. I appreciate that.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

2nd pic looks amazing!!!!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

aRe757 said:


> n a s t y


This quote could have been positive or negative. I'll take the later since I give people the benefit of the doubt. There are some people here that verbalize their thoughts and some that don't. Hey, if you do, good on you for having the balls, and hope that you don't offend anyone. If you don't, then that's fine as well...move on.

To me, there are folks here that are somewhat within the circle. If they do negative commenting and the mocking, it's ok. That's cause they within the circle, right? But if you're not and you say something not agreeable, then you'll be shot down faster than you can imagine :screwy:.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

van33 said:


> This quote could have been positive or negative. I'll take the later since I give people the benefit of the doubt. There are some people here that verbalize their thoughts and some that don't. Hey, if you do, good on you for having the balls, and hope that you don't offend anyone. If you don't, then that's fine as well...move on.
> 
> To me, there are folks here that are somewhat within the circle. If they do negative commenting and the mocking, it's ok. That's cause they within the circle, right? But if you're not and you say something not agreeable, then you'll be shot down faster than you can imagine :screwy:.


He is a local buddy of mine. Comment was to my car, and was fully positive.

I Completly understand what you mean though.:thumbup:

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

coolie569 said:


> plastidip I'm shocked, I have to say that is the best example of plastidip I think i've ever seen.





KOWCC said:


> I assumed 100% it was wrapped...wow!!





Will22 said:


> What he said!
> 
> I love it.


Yes this is plasti dip, but not done like your common websites do. I do this as a side business and mix all my own colors as wanted. 

Thank you all

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

Stero1D said:


>


i need these headlights and turns!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> i need these headlights and turns!


Lets trade


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Lets trade


you dont like them?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Forgot to mention it changes color in different lighting:thumbup:




























Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SPEECHLESS!! No Joke. Amazing photography!


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> SPEECHLESS!! No Joke. Amazing photography!


Thank you. @freshlookimages on instagram for alot more than a cc if photography is your love like mine.:thumbup:

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## Virtual61 (Jan 21, 2011)

Having fun with Photoshop 😀


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Virtual61 said:


> Having fun with Photoshop 😀


If you can sharpen the image of the car and leave the background somewhat blurred out, this pic would look awesome. My .02 cents.


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Yes this is plasti dip, but not done like your common websites do. I do this as a side business and mix all my own colors as wanted.
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


Wow. Good for you. So the million dollar question is how much would a plasti dip job like what you did to your CC run? That is including the forum member discount of course:laugh:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

coolie569 said:


> Wow. Good for you. So the million dollar question is how much would a plasti dip job like what you did to your CC run? That is including the forum member discount of course:laugh:


I do these types of satin pearl jobs for $700 on a car the size of the cc. Colors are endless really.

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> I do these types of satin pearl jobs for $700 on a car the size of the cc. Colors are endless really.
> 
> Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


Wow that's really not bad. And how long do you find that it will hold up?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

coolie569 said:


> Wow that's really not bad. And how long do you find that it will hold up?


No one really knows due to its newness. I have seen cars with it holding strong well over a year though now. Not to mention it protects actual paint from chips due to its rubber base. The best part by far is no water spots at all. Ever.

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Is this the same picture featured on deautokey.com product pages?


It is, I got permission from KOWCC first though...  :thumbup:


----------



## suzukirider1300 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

suzukirider1300 said:


>


Looks nice! The dark tint against the silver sets it off nicely.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

A few shots from last weekend. Shes not low and in her good shoes, but I cant stop looking at her!!





Just a few quick edits in Lightroom, I hope you enjoy. I love ic:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> A few shots from last weekend. Shes not low and in her good shoes, but I cant stop looking at her!!



This pic looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> This pic looks great :thumbup:


Which one? My upload put them in the wrong spot so I had to move and relink.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Turb02 said:


>


This one


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> This one


Thanks much! 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

My friend took these photos today


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Another incredible euro CC ! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Agreed!

And wow, rear-end swapped? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## effrem123 (Apr 10, 2013)

*2012 VW Orlando FL*


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
*VERY* clean & sharp looking '13! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

van33 said:


> This quote could have been positive or negative. I'll take the later since I give people the benefit of the doubt. There are some people here that verbalize their thoughts and some that don't. Hey, if you do, good on you for having the balls, and hope that you don't offend anyone. If you don't, then that's fine as well...move on.
> 
> To me, there are folks here that are somewhat within the circle. If they do negative commenting and the mocking, it's ok. That's cause they within the circle, right? But if you're not and you say something not agreeable, then you'll be shot down faster than you can imagine :screwy:.


Completely positive here bro! That's my homie and I think he's CC is one of the dope ones that's out here in VA.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> *VERY* clean & sharp looking '13! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks Dan.


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Aydoe (May 8, 2013)

Had a quick photo shoot today


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## BobHristov (May 27, 2013)




----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*More?*


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BobHristov said:


>


Man, the first and last photos look like something out of a brochure! Nice quality pics!!!


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

BobHristov said:


>


Beautiful interior quality shot! Can you share some information on how you took it - equipment, settings, lens?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Bleser said:


> Beautiful interior quality shot! Can you share some information on how you took it - equipment, settings, lens?


Bleser I can't agree more....VW needs that for their brochure.


----------



## BobHristov (May 27, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Natural light, late afternoon, the sun was behind me…

As to the equipment, Pentax K5, Tamron 17-50/2.8 at f6.3 and 1/50, ISO 400 and LightRoom.

Here are some more from the same shoot


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow! I need start learning how to use the Sony Alpha a33 we have......the second interior pic is absolutely incredible!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Wow! I need start learning how to use the Sony Alpha a33 we have......the second interior pic is absolutely incredible!


The a33 is a nice camera. I'm still rockin my A200. 

Beautiful pics btw!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> The a33 is a nice camera. I'm still rockin my A200.
> 
> Beautiful pics btw!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


I'm not a photographer by any means....wife wanted to take some lessons so I got her the a33 as a gift....that was several years ago, and of course... no lessons yet. We have used it, however in AUTO mode only...based on what I paid, I'm sure is capable of much more than that! Lol


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I'm not a photographer by any means....wife wanted to take some lessons so I got her the a33 as a gift....that was several years ago, and of course... no lessons yet. We have used it, however in AUTO mode only...based on what I paid, I'm sure is capable of much more than that! Lol


I've found that the best lessons are your own experience. When I was in Afghanistan this past year, I learned so much about the different settings. Take away her point and shoot, teach yourself so you can teach her, and enjoy some pretty amazing results!

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BobHristov said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Natural light, late afternoon, the sun was behind me…
> 
> ...


Also touched up with Photoshop...I see you shopped out the 3rd pedal 



Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

How could you not like the wood trim??? That looks outstanding :thumbup:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

took a few of mine. No edits or anything. Just admiring the wood trim. Best upgrade to date. Will take a few more when I take the car out and its sunny out.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I've found that the best lessons are your own experience. When I was in Afghanistan this past year, I learned so much about the different settings. Take away her point and shoot, teach yourself so you can teach her, and enjoy some pretty amazing results!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Appreciate the feedback, really do! I will start doing that!!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Also touched up with Photoshop...I see you shopped out the 3rd pedal
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


What third peddle? It's an auto, you can see the gas peddle, brake peddle and the footrest. Should there be another peddle?


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Will22 said:


> What third peddle? It's an auto, you can see the gas peddle, brake peddle and the footrest. Should there be another peddle?


It was a joke...that it should be a manual, not an auto :facepalm:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> It was a joke...that it should be a manual, not an auto :facepalm:


Now I just feel tick


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

No worries man! Beautiful shots.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Schippersss said:


>


Very nice! It seems most any Bentley wheel looks great on the CC's!


----------



## Schippersss (Feb 21, 2013)

Are touareg v10 wheels


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Schippersss said:


> Are touareg v10 wheels


Whoah, even cooler! Thanks for clarifying. That must be why I did not recognize, as I've only seen maybe 2 V10's locally. Looks fantastic none the less!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> The a33 is a nice camera. I'm still rockin my A200.
> 
> Beautiful pics btw!
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


BobHristov, where did you took the pic? somewhere in northshore?

I started with A300 then A55 and now A77. with Tamron lense that BobHristov used. 
Now I gotta go wangtah park or somewhere and take picture of mine.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

took mine out and shot just these two. with a canon t3i. No edits or anything. I think it looks ok?


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)

*My 2013 CC R Line*

2013 R Line's first night on the town. 












My bonus trade up photo:


----------



## BobHristov (May 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I'm not a photographer by any means....wife wanted to take some lessons so I got her the a33 as a gift....that was several years ago, and of course... no lessons yet. We have used it, however in AUTO mode only...based on what I paid, I'm sure is capable of much more than that! Lol


A33 is a capable camera and you just need to read, look at a lot of pictures and the most important is to use the camera...



Turb02 said:


> Also touched up with Photoshop...I see you shopped out the 3rd pedal


Heh, I've been driving sticks all my life and I love them, but for commuting, I decided to go with the DSG and I like it!



siili said:


> BobHristov, where did you took the pic? somewhere in northshore?
> 
> I started with A300 then A55 and now A77. with Tamron lense that BobHristov used.
> Now I gotta go wangtah park or somewhere and take picture of mine.


South Nassau, Five Towns area. 

A77 is a great camera and you can use all those nice Zeiss glass. I never got used A77's view finder, although it looks gorgeous. I am actually considering A99 vs D800 for my upgrade.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*Lower Wacker Chicago, IL*


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mEed said:


>


Nice pic!!!! Finally this thread is turning into what it should be....not just any random shot!


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

BobHristov said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Natural light, late afternoon, the sun was behind me…
> 
> As to the equipment, Pentax K5, Tamron 17-50/2.8 at f6.3 and 1/50, ISO 400 and LightRoom.


Thanks for the info. Again, great shots!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*Target After Hours*


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

BobHristov said:


> South Nassau, Five Towns area.
> 
> A77 is a great camera and you can use all those nice Zeiss glass. I never got used A77's view finder, although it looks gorgeous. I am actually considering A99 vs D800 for my upgrade.


Ah ok, not too far from me. I love to get hold of Zeiss glass, and upgrade to A99 and use A77 as sub. Just started to taken pic since I started some car sites 4 years ago and I got hooked.... 
It does take a bit to used to the finder, but once you get used to it, it's fine. hopefully this weekend I can actually use mine to take some good pics (since I've only been taken with iPhone)


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

mEed said:


>


Nice shots! Night guy?


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> Nice shots! Night guy?


haha, ya i love to test and defy low light situations


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

mEed said:


> haha, ya i love to test and defy low light situations


+1, night guy myself. Best time of the day if you ask me, especially for car shots.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Now I gotta try that. Will take out the a33 and select night setting, and let the camera do its magic


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

mEed said:


>


I keep waiting for the eventual overweight security guard who wishes he were a cop photo.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> I keep waiting for the eventual overweight security guard who wishes he were a cop photo.


ha ha for this exact spot Ive been coming for years now and i kinda know all the "top flight security" ha ha but ya they do get antsy at times


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I nned to find good place to take photo (maybe at night) but here it is... finally able to have time to take my camera out and take few......

didn't photoshop yet though.....


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

actually figured good spot near by, so I'll go take some pics now........ hopefully lot better then the on I just posted.....


----------



## Tom(Dubfest) (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Tom(Dubfest) said:


>


Sweet!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

hope you guys like it..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Tom(Dubfest) said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

siili said:


> hope you guys like it..


Nice...you should start a night shots thread! Only night shots!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Nice...you should start a night shots thread! Only night shots!


yeah I've been working on night shots, it's totally different from what I normally take( truck or flower or dog...) I'll see if I can head out by Brooklyn bridge or in NYC.... I used night scene setting(got lazy  ), iso was bit high so I gotta try using manual as I always use....


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Tom(Dubfest) said:


>


Nice.......... I gotta shoot more to learn and better.............


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Just messing around with a filler up pic:


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

dgarcia211 said:


> Just messing around with a filler up pic:


Love the effect with a drab of color in the center :thumbup:!


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

giecsar said:


> Love the effect with a drab of color in the center :thumbup:!


Thank you sir.


----------



## 87_medo (Jun 1, 2013)

picture host


----------



## 87_medo (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## BobHristov (May 27, 2013)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BobHristov said:


>


Sick! I'm going to try this now!


----------



## Hann1bal (Apr 30, 2013)

dgarcia211 said:


> Just messing around with a filler up pic:


Nice picture...and ride, of course 

I spent my high school years in Cherokee County. Was this taken at the Haynes Bridge Road QT?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Sick! I'm going to try this now!


I was thinking about same thing after I saw the pic... 
man after looking at all pictures posted I do really need to work on more.... with better setting...


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Hann1bal said:


> Nice picture...and ride, of course
> 
> I spent my high school years in Cherokee County. Was this taken at the Haynes Bridge Road QT?


No sir, this was on 41 close to Kennesaw.


----------



## BobHristov (May 27, 2013)

I have to say, night interior shots are very challenging


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

siili said:


> I was thinking about same thing after I saw the pic...
> man after looking at all pictures posted I do really need to work on more.... with better setting...


I tired for a about 30mins and didn't even come close


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I tired for a about 30mins and didn't even come close


for shots like that, you should use a tripod, and the camera needs to be in manual mode to adjust the aperture and shutter speed.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Is there a good site that explains both those features quickly?


----------



## BobHristov (May 27, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> for shots like that, you should use a tripod, and the camera needs to be in manual mode to adjust the aperture and shutter speed.


I didn't use a tripod. 

A shot like this a combination of a capable sensor, steady hand(or tripod), fast and sharp lens and a good post processing software. After that it's trial and error. The light source are the interior lights. But again, very challenging.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

BobHristov said:


> I didn't use a tripod.
> 
> A shot like this a combination of a capable sensor, steady hand(or tripod), fast and sharp lens and a good post processing software. After that it's trial and error. The light source are the interior lights. But again, very challenging.


Good on you, my hands arent that steady...too many close encounters with mortars I guess. Lightroom, I presume?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Is there a good site that explains both those features quickly?


Plenty, but I'll try to do so here...

Manual mode just means you set the aperture (F stop) and shutter speed yourself. Both those items are what determine your exposure (along with film speed/ISO rating/light sensitivity). Aperture and shutter speed go hand in hand and with all things equal, changing one means changing the other as well. For example, I take a well exposed shot at 1/60 th of a second and F8, but want a shallower depth of field so I want to shoot wide open (aperture wide open) and my lens can shoot at a max aperture of F2; so I set the lens aperture to F2 but I will have to compensate for all the extra light passing through a wide open lens and I do so by speeding up the shutter (decreasing the amount of light hitting the film/sensor. In this example, I go from F8 to F2 (3 stop difference) allowing more light and increase my shutter speed from 1/60 to 1/500 th of a second (decreasing the time the light hits the film/sensor by an equal 3 stops). The exposure will be the same, but the image will now have a shallower depth of field (the background behind the subject will be blurred to a splash of colors - appropriate to help your subject stand out without a distracting background - busy stands at sports games). Take the aperture the other way (say F22) and you will have more of your background in focus (appropriate when you want to show a famous location - St. Louis Arch). For most product shots, the photographers goal is usually to capture the entire product in razor sharp detail, so they shoot with the aperture stopped down (a small pinhole that allows only a small amount of light to pass). This however requires a lot of light and or a slow shutter speed requiring a tripod. Say your shooting your car from the driver's side front bumper and want the whole car to appear in sharp focus, you'll need to close down the lens aperture fairly well (F16 or more). 

So shooting interiors with just their interior lights (no flash) at night is tricky, especially if your camera doesn't do well at high ISO's (very sensitive to light) due to a lot of digital noise. You would then have to shoot at a low ISO for a cleaner image, but it will require the use of a tripod.

I hope that helps, but I'd be happy to clarify any of it further if desired.


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)




----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

gorgeous pics, keep em coming guys =o


----------



## bob1sh (Jun 3, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B00stin (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fed up looking at these photos and wishing I could take photos like them so I bought myself a Fuji S9600 to learn with as my other Fuji didn't have the control to learn with. I will get a SLR when I figure out how to use the S9600

I know you all will think the fuji is no good but for me to get a SLR now would be like getting a F1 car to go to the shops.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Will22 said:


> Fed up looking at these photos and wishing I could take photos like them so I bought myself a Fuji S9600 to learn with as my other Fuji didn't have the control to learn with. I will get a SLR when I figure out how to use the S9600
> 
> I know you all will think the fuji is no good but for me to get a SLR now would be like getting a F1 car to go to the shops.


Don't forget to invest in a post processing software...that's where a lot of the beauty comes from. The camera isn't the only thing you'll need to learn...Lightroom is inexpensive and very good.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BobHristov (May 27, 2013)

Will22 said:


> I know you all will think the fuji is no good but for me to get a SLR now would be like getting a F1 car to go to the shops.


Not really. DSLR cameras are faster and easier to use. More expensive DSLRs give you even more control on your fingertips which makes it a lot more comfortable, than going through menus. You can learn some basic stuff with the s9600 but it will be more difficult.


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

BobHristov said:


> Not really. DSLR cameras are faster and easier to use. More expensive DSLRs give you even more control on your fingertips which makes it a lot more comfortable, than going through menus. You can learn some basic stuff with the s9600 but it will be more difficult.


this is true!

i currently own a Canon 5D Mark III and also a Nikon D90 most of my shots have been from the Canon and minor adjusting on Photoshop CS6, btw i shoot in a format called .raw. Its easier to edit and adjust pictures that way :wave:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

mEed said:


> this is true!
> 
> i currently own a Canon 5D Mark III and also a Nikon D90 most of my shots have been from the Canon and minor adjusting on Photoshop CS6, btw i shoot in a format called .raw. Its easier to edit and adjust pictures that way :wave:


RAW is easier to edit that's true. when I take photos I use both RAW & jpg. so if I feel like just posting pics, I just use jpg  my lazy a$$ 

mEed, you got nice camera.... so as BobHristov. Pentax or Cannon was choice when I thought about upgrading the camera, then thought about buying all new lens again, I went with A77... since It's nice day today, I might play with fisheye lense I have and yes, probably edit nicely...


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

siili said:


> RAW is easier to edit that's true. when I take photos I use both RAW & jpg. so if I feel like just posting pics, I just use jpg  my lazy a$$
> 
> mEed, you got nice camera.... so as BobHristov. Pentax or Cannon was choice when I thought about upgrading the camera, then thought about buying all new lens again, I went with A77... since It's nice day today, I might play with fisheye lense I have and yes, probably edit nicely...


mmm FISHEYE! :thumbup:


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I need to take some interior shots..have none! In the meantime some more exteriors... Since the max 3 rule has been overturned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last pic with the corner lights as Drl looks cool. Are those leds?

Samsung Galaxy


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

moreno_chulo89 said:


> The last pic with the corner lights as Drl looks cool. Are those leds?
> 
> Samsung Galaxy


Those are clearly LEDs..


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

giecsar said:


> Those are clearly LEDs..


Asking the op. Thinking about going that route but they aren't bright enough to illuminate corners and it triggers errors.

Samsung Galaxy


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

moreno_chulo89 said:


> The last pic with the corner lights as Drl looks cool. Are those leds?
> 
> Samsung Galaxy


Let me clear this up....those LEDs are not my corner lights, but my City lights. These bulbs only come with the Stock HID setup. I also have a pair of DRL bulbs but I have inactivated them. And also have the corner lights too

In that pic I have one click to the right on my euro switch (parking lights)and one pull out for fogs.

Currently I've just activated my fogs as DRLs and that's the option I am keeping, because I always drive with fogs on and this is perfect!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Let me clear this up....those LEDs are not my corner lights, but my City lights. These bulbs only come with the Stock HID setup. I also have a pair of DRL bulbs but I have inactivated them. And also have the corner lights too
> 
> In that pic I have one click to the right on my euro switch (parking lights)and one pull out for fogs.
> 
> Currently I've just activated my fogs as DRLs and that's the option I am keeping, because I always drive with fogs on and this is perfect!


Correct me where I'm wrong, but aren't the cornering lights activated when the US CC is coded for fogs as drls? 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

No, when fogs are coded as DRLs, only the fog are on as DRLs. Cornering lights still function as they should. NOW, with or without coding fogs as DRLs, when you have your fogs ON, cornering lights automatically deactivate.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What I've been trying to code for probably the last year is have my cornering lights work while:

1- fog are on
2- at all speeds, like switching lanes on highway.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> No, when fogs are coded as DRLs, only the fog are on as DRLs. Cornering lights still function as they should. NOW, with or without coding fogs as DRLs, when you have your fogs ON, cornering lights automatically deactivate.


Interesting. What year is you car? Everything I've seen indicated what I posted earlier... either way that looks awesome! 'Grats

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

12


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Like I said I ALWAYS keep fogs on, so before i had fog as DRLs i would have to turn on parking lights then pull for fogs, which means side markers, tails, interior accent lighting is all on!! Now with fogs as DRLs ONLY fogs are on and nothing else...that's perfect.

And for those gloomy days that i do want the markers and city lights on I would do click and pull once.

Also have the options to "activate" "deactivate" DRLs via my MFI screen.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

That may be why. Car looks great as always! I should have gotten the candy white dsg instead of the black 6mt

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> That may be why. Car looks great as always! I should have gotten the candy white dsg instead of the black 6mt
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


Lol thx brother......we will never be satisfied, it's human nature...sometimes I say I wish I bought the black 6mt.


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Zimm!!!!! One HELL of a pic!


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Zimm!!!!! One HELL of a pic!


Thank you!!


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Slava....this word has be never fit a picture as well as it fits yours...the word is "CLEAN". I absolutely love it. Everyone probably agrees, modding is soo fun, but at the end of the day there's just that "something" about beautiful and pure stock! I know you've done a few things like clear turns and a drop.......but your stock look is gorgeous....


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> Slava....this word has be never fit a picture as well as it fits yours...the word is "CLEAN". I absolutely love it. Everyone probably agrees, modding is soo fun, but at the end of the day there's just that "something" about beautiful and pure stock! I know you've done a few things like clear turns and a drop.......but your stock look is gorgeous....


 Thank you, sir.
As i get older, i seem to enjoy "just clean" more than anything else.


----------



## dump3dnstr3ch3ed (Mar 6, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

dump3dnstr3ch3ed said:


> :beer:


 Wheels look nice. Can I see a full side view of the car?


----------



## abbodi (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> No, when fogs are coded as DRLs, only the fog are on as DRLs. Cornering lights still function as they should. NOW, with or without coding fogs as DRLs, when you have your fogs ON, cornering lights automatically deactivate.


 When tried on my car, the corner lights come on when fogs are set as drls. Fogs stay on with hi beams which leave my corner lights on with fogs at all times. How do u code fogs independently as drls?

Samsung Galaxy


----------



## eyecon7 (May 23, 2013)

Can the 09-12 guys do this rear conversion without any error codes? I herd you have to change the trunk,lights, and bumper? 



dump3dnstr3ch3ed said:


> :beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

eyecon7 said:


> Can the 09-12 guys do this rear conversion without any error codes? I herd you have to change the trunk,lights, and bumper?


 You can do the conversion without the trunk lid from what I understand, it just needs to be modified to accept the light mounting screws.

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## 4POINT2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Good sky today. Still playing with my NEX-5.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

4POINT2 said:


> Good sky today. Still playing with my NEX-5.


 Nice pics!! I like those mirror caps, are those full covers or just stick ons? If full cover replacements, link pls! Thanks


----------



## 4POINT2 (Feb 25, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Nice pics!! I like those mirror caps, are those full covers or just stick ons? If full cover replacements, link pls! Thanks


 Full cover replacements from the Alltrack. They're fantastic and match the satin/matte window trim, perfectly. Expensive, but I think they're worth it, since they're hard to resource. 

Link is in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6059549-Alltrack-Matte-Chrome-Mirror-Installation


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

4POINT2 said:


> Full cover replacements from the Alltrack. They're fantastic and match the satin/matte window trim, perfectly. Expensive, but I think they're worth it, since they're hard to resource.
> 
> Link is in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6059549-Alltrack-Matte-Chrome-Mirror-Installation


 Thanks for link and addt'l pics...really look good!!


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

dump3dnstr3ch3ed said:


> :beer:


 What are the wheels above...with specs? Looks sick but too much rear poke for my daily driver.


----------



## Hann1bal (Apr 30, 2013)

benspeed83 said:


> What are the wheels above...with specs? Looks sick but too much rear poke for my daily driver.


 I think those are silver VIP Modular VRC13's, but could be wrong. Either way, gorgeous wheels and car.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

zimmer_cc said:


>


 Wow, I love this pic and love this car. Beautiful!! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

^ :drool: 



Turb02 said:


> You can do the conversion without the trunk lid from what I understand, it just needs to be modified to accept the light mounting screws.


 wait, WHAT?! please confirm! :laugh:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected]!NG said:


> ^ :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> wait, WHAT?! please confirm! :laugh:


 I cannot confirm as I have not looked into it much. Someone will have to chime in who has done the upgrade. 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I thought someone posted the thread, I remember reading from searching here... but can't recall exact thread....


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

KOWCC 

I just realized. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360661848899?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 
CC in that pic, that's your CC? on the drive way pic?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

siili said:


> KOWCC
> 
> I just realized.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360661848899?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> CC in that pic, that's your CC? on the drive way pic?


 Yes, that's my car and driveway!! There are several other pics on eBay......oh well!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it okay if I take your original pictures and make a calendar for myself? I was gonna share this with the community, but I can't since I'm not a vendor, so I'll do it for myself then, but I thought I'd ask you guys first.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Is it okay if I take your original pictures and make a calendar for myself? I was gonna share this with the community, but I can't since I'm not a vendor, so I'll do it for myself then, but I thought I'd ask you guys first.


 Go for it!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I want my car on the calendar as well


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Go for it!!





Stero1D said:


> I want my car on the calendar as well


 Sweet, you guys have awesome looking cars, they deserve to be showcased in my house lol.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Post up ur ride, bro


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

Took her out camping two weeks ago...


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

finally had time to snap few pics with fisheye lens. so I played with photoshop a bit......


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Post up ur ride, bro


 Sadly I can't  

I'm limited to iPhone 5 or Galaxy S3. I don't own an DSLR.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> Sadly I can't
> 
> I'm limited to iPhone 5 or Galaxy S3. I don't own an DSLR.


 I bet some of these are cell phone pics...just doctored with apps.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I bet some of these are cell phone pics...just doctored with apps.


 Indeed many people clearly do not understand this thread is not about cellphone photos...


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

i29gtaylor said:


> Wow, I love this pic and love this car. Beautiful!! :beer:


 Thank you!! Props to my photographer :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Lovin' this awesome roller captured by the Northwest Auto Salon crew on our way to the 2013 Audi Expo at Griot's Garage! _(pic taken from the passenger seat of an Audi R8GT!!)_


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope this passes

http://s1314.photobucket.com/albums/t569/Will2224/?action=view&current=DSCF0111_zps613caed3.jpg


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Lovin' this awesome roller captured by the Northwest Auto Salon crew on our way to the 2013 Audi Expo at Griot's Garage! _(pic taken from the passenger seat of an Audi R8GT!!)_


Wowwwww what a pic!!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Photo shoot me and a friend did of my car this passed weekend


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

Random photoshoot with my friend


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

PandaCC said:


> Random photoshoot with my friend



ah thats a familiar spot


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

PandaCC said:


> Random photoshoot with my friend


I've always liked these wheels, but they look great in this color and work well with the white!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Photo shoot me and a friend did of my car this passed weekend


please tell me you have the original of your car in the car wash i want that for my wallpaper!!!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

MTJ061289 said:


> ah thats a familiar spot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlingOnMyWrist (Feb 10, 2010)

mEed said:


> please tell me you have the original of your car in the car wash i want that for my wallpaper!!!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


Sure thing! http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5335/9128670504_0cfa64b94e_o.jpg if 2048x1097 isn't large enough, let me know. I'd just have to export it in a larger version. (I'm the photographer.):beer:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

MTJ061289 said:


> ah thats a familiar spot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I took a few snaps after I washed my car a few weeks ago, while I was out birding on a weekend - I got back to the parking lot and it looked nice and shiny, so I had to fire off a few shots:



















No photoshopping or editing - just normal shots letting the car and cleanliness speak for itself. Right after, took a vacation roadtrip to Disney which I just got back from last night - it now needs a wash again!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

BlingOnMyWrist said:


> Sure thing! http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5335/9128670504_0cfa64b94e_o.jpg if 2048x1097 isn't large enough, let me know. I'd just have to export it in a larger version. (I'm the photographer.):beer:


^ the magician behind all my car pictures lol 

Thanks Aj


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> ^ the magician behind all my car pictures lol
> 
> Thanks Aj


amazing photography

and brazil as always gorgeous CC!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

mEed said:


> amazing photography
> 
> and brazil as always gorgeous CC!


Thanks man!


----------



## BlingOnMyWrist (Feb 10, 2010)

mEed said:


> amazing photography
> 
> and brazil as always gorgeous CC!


Appreciate it! Always helps when your subject is so gorgeous!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

BlingOnMyWrist said:


> Appreciate it! Always helps when your subject is so gorgeous!


wise words sir :thumbup:

Nikon D7000 :thumbup:
Adobe Lightroom :thumbup:

I had a Nikon D90 for a bit, and then I picked up a Canon 5D Mark III. Hows the D7000 treating you?


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

will22 said:


> looking at the first photo that must have been some size of bird.


lmfaoooooooo!


----------



## BlingOnMyWrist (Feb 10, 2010)

mEed said:


> wise words sir :thumbup:
> 
> Nikon D7000 :thumbup:
> Adobe Lightroom :thumbup:
> ...


Thanks for the :thumbup: s!

I love it. The D90's evolution! I made the move from a D3000, so compared to that, it's absolutely amazing. If I hadn't bought a bunch of Nikon glass before upgrading, I imagine I'd be in the same camp as you.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

mEed said:


> please tell me you have the original of your car in the car wash i want that for my wallpaper!!!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:





BlingOnMyWrist said:


> Thanks for the :thumbup: s!
> 
> I love it. The D90's evolution! I made the move from a D3000, so compared to that, it's absolutely amazing. If I hadn't bought a bunch of Nikon glass before upgrading, I imagine I'd be in the same camp as you.


can you post some photos up that u took with your d3000? i just purchased one. came from the d40. thnx!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> can you post some photos up that u took with your d3000? i just purchased one. came from the d40. thnx!


I stared off with a D90, D300s, and now D600. If you want to a good site to see what your camera can do plus see how others lens perform take a look at http://www.pixel-peeper.com/cameras/nikon/


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> I stared off with a D90, D300s, and now D600. If you want to a good site to see what your camera can do plus see how others lens perform take a look at http://www.pixel-peeper.com/cameras/nikon/


thnx, great site!:thumbup:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

*Alzor Wheel Caps unreplacable?*

I was told not all VW wheel caps will fit in the replacement of the alzor caps, anyone with alzors know which vw caps will fit?


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

took these of my new cc. love it!!!!! new camera lens too. 28-70 2.8


----------



## BlingOnMyWrist (Feb 10, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> can you post some photos up that u took with your d3000? i just purchased one. came from the d40. thnx!


I didn't take any pictures of any CC's (mainly my S4) with my D3000, so to keep the thread relevant, here are a couple links:

With my Nikkor 35mm 1.8G:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajhill/7186880400/in/set-72157628756559533

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajhill/7178775336/in/set-72157628756559533

One of my first ever shoots with the 18-55mm kit lens:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajhill/5975278144/in/set-72157627069995599


(And as time went on, I learned new techniques while shooting _and_ editing, so my current photography is slightly different from the way it was then.)

Feel free to check out my Flickr through my sig if you like. 
The camera itself isn't the biggest determining factor to the quality of your photos, it's the glass you use and the way you shoot the picture.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

borapumpkin said:


> took these of my new cc. love it!!!!! new camera lens too. 28-70 2.8


gorgeous. are u on stock suspension or lowering springs of some sort?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

*This morning*


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

waltern said:


>


Hands down the sickest 13 out there!


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks KOW.:beer:


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

@waltern,

Stunning! Makes me want to get a CC NOW!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

waltern said:


> Thanks KOW.:beer:


 I love it!...But I'm a little iffy in the swapped Jetta front end? Was that a direct bolt on? Had to be custom right?


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> I love it!...But I'm a little iffy in the swapped Jetta front end? Was that a direct bolt on? Had to be custom right?


Jetta front end? Lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

llo07brasil said:


> Jetta front end? Lol


Lol, it's an r-line stock front bumper........


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

llo07brasil said:


> Jetta front end? Lol





KOWCC said:


> Lol, it's an r-line stock front bumper........


i know i was just saying because i didnt get the 13' because of the front..car looks great im just just not sold on the new front end


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

She has been sold since then, but a few of my fav's

2012-10-06 15.16.30-picsay by doqfastlane, on Flickr
-

CC2side by doqfastlane, on Flickr
-

CCdod by doqfastlane, on Flickr
-

7778883518_a8b406588c_b by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

DOQ fastlane said:


> She has been sold since then, but a few of my fav's
> 
> 2012-10-06 15.16.30-picsay by doqfastlane, on Flickr
> -
> ...


perfection! are those 19s with spacers? what coils?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

volkscedes said:


> perfection! are those 19s with spacers? what coils?


Thanks. The wheels were 19x8.5 et45, tires were 215/35, spacers were 20mm h&r fronts, and 12mm rear. Coils were FK's


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> i know i was just saying because i didnt get the 13' because of the front..car looks great im just just not sold on the new front end


I personally love the front end of the new r-line but I own one so my opinion may be biased.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

benspeed83 said:


> I personally love the front end of the new r-line but I own one so my opinion may be biased.


it's def growing on me. i just saw a beautiful gray one riding with me on the highway, i think i like it hahah i retract my previous statement


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> She has been sold since then, but a few of my fav's
> 
> 2012-10-06 15.16.30-picsay by doqfastlane, on Flickr
> -
> ...


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

van33 said:


> DOQ fastlane said:
> 
> 
> > -
> ...


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Thanks. The wheels were 19x8.5 et45, tires were 215/35, spacers were 20mm h&r fronts, and 12mm rear. Coils were FK's


nice... that's the wheel I'm getting it and setting it up. 19" looks good. I was thinking of going with 18" but now makes me think.... how was the ride in queens? (since I go back and forth tarrytown and queens and long island, trying to keep the comfort ride)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> van33 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man. Somehow the wife talked me into selling it and buying a truck after my little guy was born. In the end I was kinda pissed but it is kinda convenient.
> ...


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

siili said:


> nice... that's the wheel I'm getting it and setting it up. 19" looks good. I was thinking of going with 18" but now makes me think.... how was the ride in queens? (since I go back and forth tarrytown and queens and long island, trying to keep the comfort ride)


The 19's weren't the problem, it was the tire profile. I'll never go 35 again living in NY. 
I think you'd be Ok with something like 225-235/40





KOWCC said:


> DOQ fastlane said:
> 
> 
> > Your identical twin!!
> ...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

DOQ fastlane said:


> van33 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man. Somehow the wife talked me into selling it and buying a truck after my little guy was born. In the end I was kinda pissed but it is kinda convenient.
> ...


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

DOQ fastlane said:


> The 19's weren't the problem, it was the tire profile. I'll never go 35 again living in NY.
> I think you'd be Ok with something like 225-235/40


ok cool, I did have issue with profile once I carcked the wheel..... so stay on 40~45(pot holes and cracks and what else.... NY... I agree with you on that) . 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Do these count???
































TM


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

dubvrs said:


>


gorgeous! are u on air?


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

volkscedes said:


> gorgeous! are u on air?


Yes I an running air.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

dubvrs said:


> Yes I an running air.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## leftcoastR32 (Jun 1, 2013)

DOQ fastlane said:


> She has been sold since then, but a few of my fav's
> 
> 2012-10-06 15.16.30-picsay by doqfastlane, on Flickr
> -
> ...


Sooooo sexy.... :thumbup:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

leftcoastR32 said:


> Sooooo sexy.... :thumbup:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCIhwknRKzk


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks fellas


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

van33 said:


> DOQ fastlane said:
> 
> 
> > I hear yah. I was driving a C320 kompressor (2 door) before we had our son Ethan, and my wife convinced me to get rid of it and buy a bigger car. We compromised though, hence, I got the CC. I'm sure you'll be back in the VW world soon when you're son is a bit older. Enjoy him, they grow fast. Mine is 17 months now....
> ...


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

gwernerjr said:


> van33 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you mean C230; The Kompressor is the supercharger and was only on the 230 not the 320 (which was the n/a v6 hence no kompressor name) I had a 98 SLK230 and i remember a few years after they swapped the engine for the 320 n/a as well.
> ...


----------



## adidas833 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Just one for the thread! Great idea to keep







some pics all in the same place.


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

Rotiform SNA 19x9 225/35/19 with Eibach pro springs. Doesn't really give you a good example of the actual right hight because the way the pavement is. The front looks stupid high and the back looks slammed -_____- Ill do an actually photo shoot of it as soon as this rain stops.


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Awesome choice, Roti's are too cool!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Trock_Mcbad said:


> Rotiform SNA 19x9 225/35/19 with Eibach pro springs. Doesn't really give you a good example of the actual right hight because the way the pavement is. The front looks stupid high and the back looks slammed -_____- Ill do an actually photo shoot of it as soon as this rain stops.


 dude awesome pics but theres no way your front goes that high and ur back that low on eibachs, i jsut got mine installed and its a tight 2 finger all the way around and no matter what im parked on the front would never sit that high, that looks 100 times high as stock in the front and the back looks like its on coils.u sure theres not something wrong ?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

its prob due to how the car is parked on that incline/decline... take another shot on a flat surface.

My H*R springs wasnt even that bad


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> its prob due to how the car is parked on that incline/decline... take another shot on a flat surface.
> 
> My H*R springs wasnt even that bad


dude, i understand but THATS LIKE REALLLLLLLY HIGH, like, high ass in , a double fisted gap? i mean, that doesnt look right at alllllll


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> dude, i understand but THATS LIKE REALLLLLLLY HIGH, like, high ass in , a double fisted gap? i mean, that doesnt look right at alllllll


you must be young or something.. 


Eibach springs should level out the car. H&R and others create a pretty good reverse rake either way, it_ could_ be the incline/decline.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> you must be young or something..
> 
> 
> Eibach springs should level out the car. H&R and others create a pretty good reverse rake either way, it_ could_ be the incline/decline.


that front isn't abnormally high to you????? and the rear isnt ridiculously low to you for a spring drop? i must be nuts then. :screwy:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> that front isn't abnormally high to you????? and the rear isnt ridiculously low to you for a spring drop? i must be nuts then. :screwy:


Yes now im telling you youre an idiot. If it was parked on flat ground it wouldnt look like that.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> Yes now im telling you youre an idiot. If it was parked on flat ground it wouldnt look like that.


im gonna go take a dozen shots of my car park on an upwards hill and on every uneven ground i can find and not one will look like that lol


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes now im telling you youre an idiot. 
Can I use that for my signature?

I strongly believe it is the angle. I am on coils, and every now and then, I get into some crazy unlevel spots...looks like above.

Now...please back to the photos.!!:beer:


----------



## ryanrichard (May 8, 2013)




----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

ryanrichard said:


>


h&r springs?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

lipprandt35 said:


> Yes now im telling you youre an idiot.
> Can I use that for my signature?
> 
> I strongly believe it is the angle. I am on coils, and every now and then, I get into some crazy unlevel spots...looks like above.
> ...



Sure :laugh:

Volkcedes H&R Springs on flat ground


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> Sure :laugh:
> 
> Volkcedes H&R Springs on flat ground


looks good! i was going to do h&r but that reverse rake in the front..your car looks awesome. are those 18s?


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> Yes now im telling you youre an idiot.
> Can I use that for my signature?
> 
> I strongly believe it is the angle. I am on coils, and every now and then, I get into some crazy unlevel spots...looks like above.
> ...


nope. no angle would add that much lift in the front. im sticking to my guns on this one. there's no way. and why the need for name calling? wow.smh.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Not name calling at all.....just asking if I could that "quote" in my signature 

Now please.....back to the photos!:beer:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> Not name calling at all.....*just asking if I could that "quote" in my signature *
> 
> Now please.....back to the photos!:beer:


instead of "trying to be" a smart ass, why not focus on your grammar. :thumbup:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> looks good! i was going to do h&r but that reverse rake in the front..your car looks awesome. are those 18s?


Thanks. That is why I installed H&R Street Performance SS Coilovers and we now have this result 19 x 8.5 et 43 OEM A4/TT S-Line ( RS4 are 19 x 9 )


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> instead of "trying to be" a smart ass, why not focus on your grammar. :thumbup:


I've received 3 PMs from vortex friends asking why I don't contribute to the forums as much as I used to. It's crap and bull s**t discussions like this that keep me away. These forums have become dumping grounds for junk (no added-value) discussions. 

Clearly it's the slope and NOTHING ELSE. clearly one can tell the gutter running down the road is literally just behind the front wheel, which means the slope begins at the front of the car and goes back, putting literally all the weight of the car on the rear tire.....

Lets drop this subject and get back to what this thread was all about in the old days......if only I was a moderator, I would be deleting posts right and left......


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> Thanks. That is why I installed H&R Street Performance SS Coilovers and we now have this result 19 x 8.5 et 43 OEM A4/TT S-Line ( RS4 are 19 x 9 )


Looks really good bro!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@ KOWCC 

you said it best. I've been a member since 2001 and my post is low for a reason (Im on here daily). If i have a question i research and use the search function. No reason to bump OLD threads or make useless comments. Certain individual has done this and sturred the pot. My advice is do your research and be careful what you say. 

Lets get back on topic and enjoy the forum! :beer:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> Thanks. That is why I installed H&R Street Performance SS Coilovers and we now have this result 19 x 8.5 et 43 OEM A4/TT S-Line ( RS4 are 19 x 9 )


BEAUTIFUL! Keep it up.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree w KOWCC n Bora! We all get off topic here n there n have fun, but its getting retarder w some people!!! 

Use google or search button for any question u might have, answer right there!!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> I've received 3 PMs from vortex friends asking why I don't contribute to the forums as much as I used to. It's crap and bull s**t discussions like this that keep me away. These forums have become dumping grounds for junk (no added-value) discussions.
> 
> Clearly it's the slope and NOTHING ELSE. clearly one can tell the gutter running down the road is literally just behind the front wheel, which means the slope begins at the front of the car and goes back, putting literally all the weight of the car on the rear tire.....
> 
> Lets drop this subject and get back to what this thread was all about in the old days......if only I was a moderator, I would be deleting posts right and left......


:thumbup: well said sir! Primarily the reason I stay away from the forums now myself. It has really gotten ridiculous.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Ill post more "beauty shots" later


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> nope. no angle would add that much lift in the front. im sticking to my guns on this one. there's no way. and why the need for name calling? wow.smh.



Please stop Volks. This is Beauty shots, so it is for pictures. You keep asking everyone the same F'ing questions over and over on every thread. Go to the suspension thread and ask everyone in every picture posted what they are running, that should keep your A.D.D. a$$ busy for a few weeks. 

Again please read the title of the threads and stick to the theme, and quit doing post after useless post on every thread; you are F'ing them all up. It is not as fun with you around for sure.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Guys, if none of you can get along in this thread then its going to go away.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> Please stop Volks. This is Beauty shots, so it is for pictures. You keep asking everyone the same F'ing questions over and over on every thread. Go to the suspension thread and ask everyone in every picture posted what they are running, that should keep your A.D.D. a$$ busy for a few weeks.
> 
> Again please read the title of the threads and stick to the theme, and quit doing post after useless post on every thread; you are F'ing them all up. It is not as fun with you around for sure.


X2!! I like to help out but every single one of your questions can be answered if you just search a little bit


----------



## Trock_Mcbad (Apr 17, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> dude awesome pics but theres no way your front goes that high and ur back that low on eibachs, i jsut got mine installed and its a tight 2 finger all the way around and no matter what im parked on the front would never sit that high, that looks 100 times high as stock in the front and the back looks like its on coils.u sure theres not something wrong ?


no it sit perfect on a flat surface the road was seriously shaped like a V and the way i was angled on it the weight was on the back driver side wheel and front passenger side wheel. Its normally about a two finger gap on a regular road hah.


----------



## Initial_K (Jun 26, 2013)

R0A5TEM said:


> The white cc I posted is my brothers. This is mine


If someone came up to me and said "hey you know what would look great on a black Volkswagen CC? Porsche 997 wheels. Painted metallic blue," I wouldnt believe them.
I'd be wrong. Your car is pretty inspiring.

Are those reps or real/how much?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

IDK if rollers count, but these were taken with an SDLR as far as i know. On my way down to Wookies in the Woods R32/Golf R g2g at Fontana Dam, NC



CC in the wild after a Run with some R32 Guys 




here is another from when LUI at Automobile Day Spa in Lombard, IL detailed the car. he used 22PLE instead of Opticoat. Next time im going to try the Opticoat instead. 




This was all prior to the coilovers and im just tryna keep the thread alive.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> IDK if rollers count, but these were taken with an SDLR as far as i know. On my way down to Wookies in the Woods R32/Golf R g2g at Fontana Dam, NC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting this thread back on track. I agree with the sentiment of others here, but I'll leave it at that. Now I must say, your 13 is the nicest non R-Line I've seen yet. Beautiful color and the wheels and stance are nice and clean. I didn't even notice it was not an R-Line until seeing it again in quoted pics several posts later. Very nice! Oh, and the rolling shot is very nice and I say certainly qualifies! 

Technically I can't contribute since its been raining like every other day here for longer than I can remember and I'm sure the ride hasn't been washed in over a week! The sun is out today, so I'm going to was that sumabeesh at lunch!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Quinones said:


> Thanks for putting this thread back on track. I agree with the sentiment of others here, but I'll leave it at that. Now I must say, your 13 is the nicest non R-Line I've seen yet. Beautiful color and the wheels and stance are nice and clean. I didn't even notice it was not an R-Line until seeing it again in quoted pics several posts later. Very nice! Oh, and the rolling shot is very nice and I say certainly qualifies!
> 
> Technically I can't contribute since its been raining like every other day here for longer than I can remember and I'm sure the ride hasn't been washed in over a week! The sun is out today, so I'm going to was that sumabeesh at lunch!



Waitin' to see your clean ride, Quinones!

TM


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Quinones said:


> Thanks for putting this thread back on track. I agree with the sentiment of others here, but I'll leave it at that. Now I must say, your 13 is the nicest non R-Line I've seen yet. Beautiful color and the wheels and stance are nice and clean. I didn't even notice it was not an R-Line until seeing it again in quoted pics several posts later. Very nice! Oh, and the rolling shot is very nice and I say certainly qualifies!


Thanks, The R line looks sig different with the bumper and fog light configuration. I jsut dont like the lower center grille. The wheels are prob going to get switched out soon for 19" S4 Peelers. looking to possibly trade/ sell at a later time. I need to roll my fenders pretty bad since its starting to peel the front left out a little.


----------



## ryanrichard (May 8, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> h&r springs?



nah stock just had put on the clear turns before that pic is all


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

since no one else is posting, Ill Whore out my car on my buddies lawn, :laugh:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I had the side skirts and rear spoiler fitted by the dealer last week. Springs to be fitted next week and front tints to match the factory rear glass. Then the wheels repainted in liquid silver.

http://s1314.photobucket.com/albums/t569/Will2224/?action=view&current=DSC_0001_zps5204ba7a.jpg


----------



## AlpEren (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AlpEren said:


>


Wow!!


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

AlpEren said:


>


details on how u mounted the Quad tip on the other side?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BOUDAH said:


>


Makes me miss my '13 now

I hated the Island Grey color on mine, but seeing that picture....it doesn't look bad :thumbup:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks. kinda wish i got White .. I already own a Black car and didnt want the headache, lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Makes me miss my '13 now
> 
> I hated the Island Grey color on mine, but seeing that picture....it doesn't look bad :thumbup:


I disagree bro, when you used to pass by me on 275, my jaw would drop at that color....it's gorgeous!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

this is one of my all time favorite pics. Stock and only a week old this is back in the day 09 :laugh::screwy:



and one of now. front needs more low


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> this is one of my all time favorite pics. Stock and only a week old this is back in the day 09 :laugh::screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> and one of now. front needs more low


Love that car and those wheels......it was an honor installing the font lower grill trim piece... Pics don't do this car justice... One needs to see it in person.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Thinking about leaving the office.


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

waltern said:


> Thinking about leaving the office.


Wonder why lol


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

A couple that I shot yesterday...


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> I disagree bro, when you used to pass by me on 275, my jaw would drop at that color....it's gorgeous!


Cleaned up/detailed.....yes, it looked awesome

_But_ I didn't have time or a place to keep it clean at the time.....so it was always dirty & looked bad, IMO

Ah well


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

romney said:


> Viel Spaß!


specs? looks good!


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> specs? looks good!


Do u even own a CC, i cant recall ever seeing it with youre 22334324323294098 posts...:sly:opcorn:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> Do u even own a CC, i cant recall ever seeing it with youre 22334324323294098 posts...:sly:opcorn:


Yes he does, it's stock a it's already sponsored.......that blows me mind


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Yes he does, it's stock a it's already sponsored.......that blows me mind


Its lowered and he has wheels, right?

Sponsored? By who?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Its lowered and he has wheels, right?
> 
> Sponsored? By who?


Oh yeah he does









Lol!!!!! He never mentioned who is sponsoring him...but he made it clear he was sponsored.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

:sly:
He's lower than me...for now.

Arent there some really nice looking CC's on springs?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> :sly:
> He's lower than me...for now.
> 
> Arent there some really nice looking CC's on springs?


There are! But I've been dying to post that pic!!!!! 

You've seen my cc on springs it looks 100% coils!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey now. Nothing wrong with sport springs lol. I like my Eibachs lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Hey now. Nothing wrong with sport springs lol. I like my Eibachs lol


Who said there was anything wrong...I would never switch out my eibachs.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

hmm that got off topic quick. post some more pics, lol


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

volkscedes said:


> specs? looks good!


Again Volks, wrong thread. Go to "suspension, wheel, and tire thread and ask this question over and over to every picture you see. Heck, even ask it to people that don't have a picture. 

Just do it in the right thread.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> since no one else is posting, Ill Whore out my car on my buddies lawn, :laugh:


I just can't get over the fact how beautiful the '13+ CCs are!!!

When I was first shopping for CCs I didn't like them until I bought mine then suddenly they're amazing


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Why are they different than the 13, the tails/ grille is the only really HUGE diff?


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

So I wanted to share a simple photo tip based on a tool & technique that's been around for quite some time. I thought to start a new thread to share and post photos, but it would end up being similar to this one, hence the posting here. 

The tip revolves around reflections & color saturation and is quite simple to do. Most of us are familiar with polarized sunglasses and if you're not, you should be. They really help with eliminating reflections from the sun off of cars ahead of us. Even with normal (non polarized) sunglasses one can experience eye fatigue from inadvertently squinting due to those reflections. If you've ever driven behind a nicely cleaned car or one with heavy chrome trim or bumpers in a sunny day, you'll know what I'm talking about. You can read about it here if you'd like. 

Look at these two examples:
Unpolarized









Polarized









Look at the front bumper and entire drivers side of the car in both. The first one shows distracting reflections of the grass and the pavement and the second image just reveals a beautiful deep black color in those same areas! 

Now photographers have been using polarizing filters for some time to help reduce glare, eliminate reflections and enhance color. Circular polarizers can be rotated to achieve the effect your looking for. They can be used to shoot through the reflections of glass (i.e. a window store display during the Xmas season at Macy's) or to shoot your cars interior, the reflections on the surface of water (capturing Koi pond fish). They will also enhance the color saturation of a blue sky and the contrast between the blue sky & clouds. If you rotated the filter while looking at a few clouds in a blue sky, you would see them pop out in bright white against a dark blue sky. These filters also have the benefit of enhancing color saturation to provide more vivid colors.

While looking through the viewfinder, you can rotate the filter to see unwanted reflections disappear to reveal the beauty of the paint beneath the surface of the clear coat producing the reflection. Now a lot of us take pride in our rides and try hard to capture the beauty we see with our eyes after a good wash, but its difficult with all of the reflections. This is especially handy when trying to capture and reveal the beauty of a unique color (I.e. white gold metallic). If you purchase a decent circular polarizing filter, you can use it to show the car the way you want to. 

Here is another example:
Unpolarized








Polarized









Look at how using the filter reveals the true black color without the distracting reflection. The sky is clearly visible on the hood in the first shot, but not in the second shot.

When you use your phone's camera (opposite of what this thread is looking for) you get sub par shots with lots of reflections that at first glance look great, but after further examination show areas that can be improved. 

Here is an iPhone (5) shot (used with the permission of fellow member Boudah):









Now you can see its a great shot of a beautiful ride, but its true beauty is masked by all of the reflections on the side. There are lots of busy reflections from the leaves and whatnot, that do not let the true beauty of the color come through. Nothing wrong with phone shots at all and I have many myself. Just want to point out how everyone's photography can be improved with a little thought and planning. :beer:


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> Why are they different than the 13, the tails/ grille is the only really HUGE diff?


And that's huge enough for me and makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Quinones, Interesting points you make. never thought about the polarization being taken into effect.

Also I realize the first page said no phone shots, but i figured waht the hell since it looked nice, lol


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> Quinones, Interesting points you make. never thought about the polarization being taken into effect.
> 
> Also I realize the first page said no phone shots, but i figured waht the hell since it looked nice, lol


Well, I'm not trying to play photo police on this thread, so im not judging phone vs. dslr photos. I just wanted to point out the freedom and flexibility you can enjoy when using a DSLR with the myriad of tools available. Earlier this spring I actually used my polarized sunglasses in front of my iPhone to see what effect it would have in a pinch. It did certainly saturate the colors nicely and the shot was a noticeable improvement over the regular shot, but it was difficult to do and doesn't offer the rotational feature which lets you choose exactly how you want it to look (in real time). A nice shot is a nice shot regardless of the type of camera! :beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Back from the dead... Taken with my dslr...No iPhone or Note 2

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Very sexy pictures broter! I like it! Car loos nice and pictures are great as well!!! Good job, Dane!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Very sexy pictures broter! I like it! Car loos nice and pictures are great as well!!! Good job, Dane!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Thank you Serge. I was depressed because it rained...Just washed it for the shoot, and had to drive through muddy streets and soggy fields for these shots.

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

<a href="http://s1314.photobucket.com/user/kaeotony/media/DSC_2797_HDR-Recovered_zpsd9e50698.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t575/kaeotony/DSC_2797_HDR-Recovered_zpsd9e50698.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_2797_HDR-Recovered_zpsd9e50698.jpg"/></a>


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


>


What a shot!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## WRXCRAZY03 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

My Bagged CC at H2oi '13 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

This is my first attempt at editing a photo in lightroom hope it works as a good beauty shot 


sorrry for the large pictures i will figure out how to resize them eventually


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't remember if I posted this. Shot was taken on the way to a grand opening of a tuning shop in swfl. Love the shot so had to share


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

New car with my old truck in the background


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

SlavaKM said:


>


Mallory wheels look very good with good drop :thumbup:.

Which coilovers do you have? Thanks


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

SlavaKM said:


>


Mallory wheels look very good with good drop :thumbup:.

Which coilovers do you have? Thanks


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

Went out with my friend this weekend with his bugeye for photos this is one of the better pics


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Shortly after I got it...



Post springs and some vinyl add ons



A shot at a winery...


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

thought I'd share from this weekends shoot.


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)




----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

gryjetta03 said:


>


Incredible


----------



## tellonr (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

tellonr said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Some awesome looking CC's in here :thumbup:


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Dusk Shot on OEM 20's


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## rry_je397 (Feb 28, 2014)

Bthasht said:


> Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


where did you get this front bumper? is this custom? its beautiful


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Its rline bumper

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

tellonr said:


>


Looks great! Got any more pics?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Few of mine from a few weeks ago....


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


:heart: very nice


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^That Looks so SICK!!! I miss SoCal! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Do these count as Beauty Shots?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes!! That's hot


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> Do these count as Beauty Shots?


ummmm yes :heart:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Posted from iPotato


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Do these count as Beauty Shots?


I see you're bagged now! Very nice :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> Yes!! That's hot





[email protected] said:


> ummmm yes :heart:


Thanks guys! :wave:



van33 said:


> I see you're bagged now! Very nice :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RICO85 said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about


Oh wow...didn't realize that was _YOUR_ CC

Nice job on the bags


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Oh wow...didn't realize that was _YOUR_ CC
> 
> Nice job on the bags


:sly: not sure if I should be offended :sly:

:laugh: Thanks dude!! :wave:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Do these count as Beauty Shots?


oohh Rico, very nice. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Mantvis said:


> Posted from iPotato


Love these shots :thumbup:


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Numitor said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Numitor said:


>


Where in FL are you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

van33 said:


> Where in FL are you?


Jacksonville


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Posted from iPotato


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

That's hot!!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

At dealership this morning, asked about the trunk trim replacement.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

talja10 said:


>


Gotta love a badass looking CC. Good work :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## eok47 (Apr 15, 2012)

*lights*


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

First time trying out light painting with the friends


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Electric...❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice!! ^^


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)




----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Read the rules 😜


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

talja10 said:


> Read the rules 


FcUK da rules :laugh:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> FcUK da rules :laugh:


Inpatient 😄


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

Here are a few of my CC.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

A couple more of my CC for you guys to drool over. 😁

















And one with the CC and my friends' GTI.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Posted from iPotato


Is that the school next to I-94?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

GeoVDub said:


> Is that the school next to I-94?


Nope, thats in Naperville

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## 16v_Scoooby_Snack (Jul 27, 2008)

Bone stock 6 speed in Tampa.









Sent from my barely pantsable samsung with tapatalk.


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydoe (May 8, 2013)

I feel so inadequate with my stock rims


----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

Aydoe said:


> I feel so inadequate with my stock rims


Stock rock!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Aydoe said:


> I feel so inadequate with my stock rims


We're on the same boat. :laugh:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

at my friend's house..


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

AustinChappell said:


>


Looks good! How is that wrap holding up?? It has been a while...right?

(0\_!_/0)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Looks good! How is that wrap holding up?? It has been a while...right?
> 
> (0\_!_/0)


Its Plastidip i believe


----------



## ericb760 (May 10, 2014)

Capncrnch said:


>


This is exactly the stance I'm looking for. Do you have the specs on this?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

ericb760 said:


> This is exactly the stance I'm looking for. Do you have the specs on this?


H & R sport springs w/ 18 x 8.5 w/ 255/35/18

BC Racing Coilovers coming soon!!!


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

Mantvis said:


>


I bet the service writers love it when you show up and park like this.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


 dat lip


----------



## murp (Sep 5, 2007)

DSC_8879 by Dingus Falcon, on Flickr


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

murp said:


> DSC_8879 by Dingus Falcon, on Flickr


That's, um, really gold.


----------



## vdubcc2011 (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

murp said:


> DSC_8879 by Dingus Falcon, on Flickr


Oh no!


----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

murp said:


> DSC_8879 by Dingus Falcon, on Flickr


Wow, pimp my ride!


----------



## zb44 (May 24, 2014)




----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk
Clay Bar the car today. Wax tomorrow.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Drove her 1900 miles from east cost to south. I took blueridge parkway on my way there. WOOOW what beautiful ride and great driving experience :thumbup:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Drove her 1900 miles from east cost to south. I took blueridge parkway on my way there. WOOOW what beautiful ride and great driving experience :thumbup:


Finally i see a picture of your whole car........ you've been hiding lol. Looks awesome, and welcome to Austin!


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Those are one of the wheels on my list for this car...not as played out as the mulliner's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genexodus (May 19, 2014)

My 2013 CC



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brar (Apr 16, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Alzor Style 628 / ST coilovers




Andy


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Some shots from the Last Sunday cruise up to Fastivus last weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

L8Train said:


> Some shots from the Last Sunday cruise up to Fastivus last weekend.


:heart: looks awesome


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

Took these on a trip to one of the beautiful fjords here in Norway, Geirangerfjorden..


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Really like the wheels :heart:
And those fjords are awesome!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

rs-dude said:


> Took these on a trip to one of the beautiful fjords here in Norway, Geirangerfjorden..


IMO, the best drop and wheel setup I have seen to date!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^^^ amazing shots. 

(0\_!_/0)


----------



## rtkr32 (Jul 29, 2011)

*What wheels are those*

What brand wheels are those


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

rtkr32 said:


> What brand wheels are those


judd T202 20x9.5 ET45
http://juddwheels.com/

still my favorite :thumbup:


----------



## gremy (Jun 5, 2010)

<a href="http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=317296IMG2573.jpg"><img src="http://img4.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_317296IMG2573.jpg" alt="Heberger image" /></a>

How do i put a bigger picture on the forum?


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

A roller with my other roller on the roof.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :heart: looks awesome


Thank you


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

rs-dude said:


> Took these on a trip to one of the beautiful fjords here in Norway, Geirangerfjorden.


Nice photos! Norway looks beautiful. Your CC looks nice too:laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## romario21 (Mar 26, 2014)

*just my CC*


----------



## rs-dude (May 26, 2011)

Thanks to every comment and feedback.
So nice to hear that you guys like the pictures, Passat CC and Norway, really appreciate it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

rs-dude said:


> Thanks to every comment and feedback.
> So nice to hear that you guys like the pictures, Passat CC and Norway, really appreciate it


Absolutely stunning!! Everything you've done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

2014 vr6 4mo exec stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

20140531-IMG_0043 by ChucknDicks, on Flickr

20140531-IMG_0065 by ChucknDicks, on Flickr

20140531-IMG_0068 by ChucknDicks, on Flickr

20140531-IMG_0071 by ChucknDicks, on Flickr

20140531-IMG_0081 by ChucknDicks, on Flickr


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Dwon said:


> 20140531-IMG_0043 by ChucknDicks, on Flickr


Dylan...your CC is on point yet again, hoping we can get up sometime for a little VA Shoot


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

Took a couple pics while on a long weekend in Destin Florida a couple weekends ago.



















Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## passatsucher (May 2, 2014)

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ_CC on the roll


----------



## bisheitt1 (Apr 18, 2014)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14199611370/" title="Untitled by bisheitt1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3869/14199611370_933ac8fa6c_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14199528689/" title="Untitled by bisheitt1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3890/14199528689_79933309e9_c.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="Untitled"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14363075606/" title="Untitled by bisheitt1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2938/14363075606_39b807dacb_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14385184924/" title="Untitled by bisheitt1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3854/14385184924_350cb0fa0b_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14199555508/" title="Untitled by bisheitt1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3891/14199555508_acc2ba303e_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14199574580/" title="Untitled by bisheitt1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3864/14199574580_0bd05fd54e_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>
These wheels look so awesome on my Reflex Silver CC.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

notamechanic said:


>


Better pic of Parker's car/wheels:









Another pic here, but I can't embed it:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/rickeyd72/14187129700/


----------



## Initial_K (Jun 26, 2013)

bisheitt1 said:


> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14199528689/" title="Untitled by bisheitt1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3890/14199528689_79933309e9_c.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="Untitled"></a>
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14199555508/" title="Untitled by bisheitt1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3891/14199555508_acc2ba303e_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>
> These wheels look so awesome on my Reflex Silver CC.


That's a clean looking lawn :thumbup:. Your mowing game is ridic.

Silver CC's are growing on me too.


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

@HRE Open House
Pic taken by CarNinja


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## passatsucher (May 2, 2014)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> @HRE Open House
> Pic taken by CarNinja


Just like this, the new 2013 CC looks really good. Only R-Line is thinkable for me


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

SDgti1.8t2002 said:


> @HRE Open House
> Pic taken by CarNinja


Just the other day I Plasti Dipped my grill and thought, I wonder what it would look like if I painted the R red... now I know lol :thumbup:


----------



## Over'Drive (May 8, 2011)

Only one shoot


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

lhr1 by jonstairs, on Flickr


lhr2 by jonstairs, on Flickr


LHR3 by jonstairs, on Flickr


lhr4 by jonstairs, on Flickr


----------



## CeexCee (Dec 23, 2013)

need to lower it more, and probably flare out the rear fenders. 


(19x10) et25 front / et20 rear


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

A few pictures from my shoot with EuroCar News.


----------



## cjm722 (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sweet looking ride @Rico85


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

From Fresh Meet


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> Sweet looking ride @Rico85


Thank you sir! Appreciate the compliment :beer:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Thank you sir! Appreciate the compliment :beer:


I see those new shoes, RICO!


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

sorry not sorry for whoring a little. 

just experimenting with shots

CC night stars by ChucknDicks, on Flickr


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Virtual61 (Jan 21, 2011)

*2013 VW CC - Sunset*


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Instagram : THE_CANADIAN_CC
Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Not professional or anything but a few of my favorites. Taken with iPhone 6s Plus and edited using stock Photos app. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

A few shots from yesterday with the new lip and roof rack installed.


----------



## BosseOst (Mar 14, 2017)

CeexCee said:


> need to lower it more, and probably flare out the rear fenders.
> 
> 
> (19x10) et25 front / et20 rear



Not sure if you still roll on this setup, but is there any camber in the rear? How much are you poking?


----------



## mk6checka (Sep 30, 2013)

need this snow to melt so i can get the wheels on


----------

